# Outdoor BBQ Set-up



## bpowell (Feb 11, 2008)

A buddy of mine built this himself and chronicled the entire process here: BBQ Build . He also did a pretty amazing job on an arbor and the stonework on the retaining wall and bbq area.

I put this out there, because it's exactly the right time for us all to start planning and building our outdoor grill area so it's ready for the summer. I did mine a few years ago: My BBQ and have enjoyed it ever since.

Bryan


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice! I like both of them. A couple of questions:

How much did each cost?

Are those "installed" BBQ's a pain to clean? I roll my big portable out to to back alley hose it out.


Still planning my outdoor kitchen - that's probably the hardest part. :laughing:


----------



## bpowell (Feb 11, 2008)

As for mine, when it was all said and done it was between $3500-$4000. My largest expenses om this order were....
1-Grill
2-El Dorado Stone facing
3-Concrete Block
4-Refrigerator
5-Mortar
6-tile

I can't speak for my buddy's, but I know it cost more because he installed a granite countertop (vs. my tile top).

Cleaning is no problem. Obviously, they have a cover for when you're not using it. After each use, I'll clean off the grill....then once every 2-3 weeks, I'll clean the stainless steel using a ss cleaner. There's a tray underneath to catch all of the grease and stuff that you can toss. Other than that...it's pretty minimal. This is my third winter and it has held up beautifully.


----------

